# Lighting Controls



## westcojack (Dec 2, 2011)

We are electrical contractors here in Los Angeles, and specialize in lighting controls for both residential and commercial projects.
I can't find any threads on the Electriciantalk.com forums that discuss this topic.
ie, what systems do you use, any problems, clients requests and complaints.
Anyone know if there is a forum for this here?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Lighting Design is as close as it gets. Feel free to post your threads in this category. It's pretty relaxed around here most of the time.

We manufacture lighting controls so of course you know how I'd respond to your question.

How are you getting along with the documentation requirements at the end of a project? Have any of those come to you yet? I know a guy who does those certifications out there and in fact he's in LA today. He says it blindsides many people including the engineers and then they often end up doing retrofits at greater time & expense.


----------



## westcojack (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks.
We are familiar with the crazy title 24 codes, and have had a couple of projects that needed certifications. All went well on both, but if you have a contact that does this, by all means send the info.
At this time we are a large dealer for Vantage Controls (vantagecontrols.com),and our website is WestcoSmartHomes.com.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I'll pm it to you.


----------

